# Is This Normal?



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Yesterday I noticed that my spawning pair of kribs "broke up". The female would chase the male away when he came too close. He lost most of his body color and the faint pink belly wasn't even noticable.The female kept the fry on one side of the tank and the male got chased to the other side and stayed there. The female would purposfully go over and chase him even tho he stayed in his corner. I removed him from her and the fry to a 12 gallon tank where I let him rest. Today he is doing well but he didnt eat his normal flakes. Is this normal for a pair to split after the fry are free swimming for about a week and a half? Also I noticed the female hasn't taken the fry out for their forage after the male was taken out. She has kept them close to the cave. Could this be because the male is no longer with her?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Clearly the honeymoon is over...

You might play a little blues music by his isolation tank 8)


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Get him a new girl.

Younger and better looking.

That'll teach her...


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

:lol: @ the responses to this.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Umm, funny thing is now they have been in the tank together for about a week. They flirted the first couple of days, and the female's belly is getting bigger and her tube is starting to show. I am expecting eggs in a few days.


----------

